# May have been bitten by a snake.



## bob666 (Aug 6, 2012)

This is a re-post of a post I put in the snake section, apologies. 


I was in hospital last night due to a bite on my leg from something ,my lower calf and ankle have swollen up and around the bite is dark red, the redness is spreading up my leg. Before I noticed my leg, on saturday I had felt like I had the flu and my bones had been aching like anything. I felt really cold as well and even turned the heating on. Then that night I pulled my jeans off and my lower leg looked horrendous,. 

The doctor who saw me, said the bite looked to him like a snake bite, he even got several others in to have a look who confirmed it.I have two suspicious blisters close together ,in the centre of the main part of the inflammation on my leg. What they and I can't get our heads round is, I never noticed getting bitten.Is it possible for a snake to bite and not realise?Anyway, apparently it is policy not to give anti venom unless the swelling and redness, goes above my knee joint, or something like that,so they sent me off with some antibiotics after drawing all over my leg with felt tip to show the extent inflammation at that point, so the doctors know how the problem had progressed if I need to come back. 

I do not keep snakes as pets, and the only place I think I could have come into contact with one is while doing the gardening on friday. 

I live in england by the way. essex which I know has adders. But again,I thought they were joking with me initally,but they weren't.


----------



## Harry 21stcenturyreptiles (Feb 12, 2012)

Sounds like an adder bite, do you have any pictures?


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

it does sound like an adder bite, 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/867852-possible-uk-adder-bite-anyone.html

she got bit recently, see if yours looks anything like that! As long as the doctors are aware of what it 'might' be then all should be well. 

antihistamines and anti inflammatory might help if you have not been prescribed anything, although im sure someone who has experience with a bite can offer more help!


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Did this happen in your own garden? If so, have you seen adders there before? Adders have specific habitat requirements and don't tend to stray far from suitable areas. If you have never seen an adder in the garden before, and your garden doesn't abut an area that has adders, I would keep looking for an explanation. Your symptoms, although possibly consistent with adder envenoming are also very similar to how some people react to insect bites. How high up your ankle are the blister? How far apart are them? Did you feel any localised pain around the bite site? 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.
David.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Hi There,

Steatoda nobilis could be a possibility.

It could explain how you were unaware of the bite etc?

How far apart of the puncture marks?

Kind Regards

Alex


----------



## viperdan (Sep 15, 2011)

If you felt something on your leg, did you not look down and see it was a snake :lol2:

You first posted this on the 7 July, I would imagine your feeling better now :2thumb:


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

viperdan said:


> If you felt something on your leg, did you not look down and see it was a snake :lol2:
> 
> You first posted this on the 7 July, I would imagine your feeling better now :2thumb:


I seek enlightenment, Bob Antichrist made his first post today.

Pray tell us more?


----------



## Yemen (Jul 23, 2012)

bob666 said:


> This is a re-post of a post I put in the snake section, apologies.
> 
> 
> I was in hospital last night due to a bite on my leg from something ,my lower calf and ankle have swollen up and around the bite is dark red, the redness is spreading up my leg. Before I noticed my leg, on saturday I had felt like I had the flu and my bones had been aching like anything. I felt really cold as well and even turned the heating on. Then that night I pulled my jeans off and my lower leg looked horrendous,.
> ...


Ouch adders in your garden :war:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree with David. I'd be very surprised if this is the result of an adder bite. More than likely an insect of some description.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## WW** (Jan 20, 2008)

Sounds more like some kind of infection to me....


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I realise this is a little old now but just in case someone experiences something similar...swelling and redness creeping up the leg sounds rather like cellulitis or something, if it were me I'd insist on antibiotics as whatever happened it sounds like it's infected or a nasty reaction.


----------

